# ►►► RingTone , notification, whatsapp tones auto changing to DEFAULT tone in ICS, plz help me.



## kool (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi ,

I have Micromax A100 which has ICS OS. Problem is that when i set my customize tones for Ringtone, SMS, Notification, Whatsapp etc. After sometime it changes to boring stock tones. I dont understand how it changes back to default tone. I tried all d way to change but it works for 2-3 hours and suddenly changes to Micromax inbuilt ringtone. 

Somebody said its because of Ram booster APP, i uninstalled that, but no use. I tried ZEDGE app to set tones but it changes auto to default after 2-3 hours. And also at the same time my MUSIC player stops recognizing MUSIC files also and it shows zero files. 

somebody help me plz.  


I'm attaching screenshots here. 

*i.imgur.com/Up6s0.png
*i.imgur.com/gJs7a.png
*i.imgur.com/baGW3.png


----------

